# Roval wheels on Roubaix Pro



## N2GLOCK (Jun 25, 2004)

So I've decided to upgrade from a '04 Roubaix 27 to a '07 Roubaix Pro. I went to my LBS the other day and I really liked the bike but I am unsure about he wheels. The kid that was helping me seemed to like the wheels alot and he made it seem like they were just as good as Shimano DA. I have never heard of Roval but from the investigating that I have done it sounds like this is a Specialized "house brand" kinda like what Bontrager is to Trek. Am I right in thinking this? Has anyone had any experience with Roval wheels? I just want to find out as much info on them as I can, so that way I can prepare myself for a wheel swap when I get the bike. The wheels in question are the Roval Classique Fusee. Also, can anyone please tell me what these wheels compae to i.e. Mavis Ksyrium Elite or Shimano DA. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Roval wheels*

*Glock,
I have been riding my 07 Roubaix Pro for @ 4 weeks now and so far the Roval wheels have been fine. They are very aero:thumbsup: Check out the spokes, they are bladed like the Mavics but much thinner and the spokes have no nipples as the spoke goes directly into the rim. The weight is comparable to other high end non carbon rims and the guys at my LBS seem to really like them. You are 100% right about Roval being the Bontreger of Specialized, I guess Roval was a famous wheel maker in Europe from days gone bye. As far as the bike goes I LOVE IT! It soaks up the road vibration and it is very comfortable. I'll post some pick when I can get my kids to do it for me. *


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Don't know about the Rovals but I do love my 2006 Roubaix Pro. Picked it up last week. Was about to buy the 2007 Expert when my LBS showed me the Pro that someone had ordered and decided to upgrade to the S-Works. So I was the lucky winner of a full Dura Ace Pro for $3,200. Bike rides like a dream. I was out yesterday with my Sunday buddies and roads that beat me up a few weeks ago were no big deal. Sweet ride. Enjoy your new Pros.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

N2GLOCK said:


> So I've decided to upgrade from a '04 Roubaix 27 to a '07 Roubaix Pro. I went to my LBS the other day and I really liked the bike but I am unsure about he wheels. The kid that was helping me seemed to like the wheels alot and he made it seem like they were just as good as Shimano DA. I have never heard of Roval but from the investigating that I have done it sounds like this is a Specialized "house brand" kinda like what Bontrager is to Trek. Am I right in thinking this? Has anyone had any experience with Roval wheels? I just want to find out as much info on them as I can, so that way I can prepare myself for a wheel swap when I get the bike. The wheels in question are the Roval Classique Fusee. Also, can anyone please tell me what these wheels compae to i.e. Mavis Ksyrium Elite or Shimano DA. Thanx in advance.


 
These wheels are now a Specialized house brand; however, they originate from France in the late 70s/early 80s and were way ahead of their time, setting standards fro wheels types that are now commonplace -- see quote from a bike forum from several years ago:

Ditto on this one - I had a set of Rovals back in the 80's, and they were 
indeed nice wheels and well ahead of their time. But they're not really 
intended as daily beaters and if you break a spoke or bend a rim, they're 
pretty much toast. At 245lbs, I'd say that's a certainty. Try to find some 
of the hammerhead spokes they use and then decide if you want Rovals for 
your everyday wheels... ;-) 
​Specialized revived the brand buying the rights from the founder of Roval, who still consults with the S boys. They are indeed excellent wheels now using modern materials. As they might compare to Ksyrium Elites of Shimano DA wheels, I would certainly take a set of the Fusees over either of these. They are way lighter, and stronger, than a set of Ksyrium Elites and will provide a much better ride to boot. The DAs are a much closer comparision, but they are heavier as well and will not provide any additional ride quality. If you were to extend your comparison to Ksyrium SL/ESs, I would take the Fusees based their far superior ride quality. Any strength differences here would be small and the SLs ride like crap, in comparision to wheels with "normal" spokes -- Easton Orion/Ascent and the DA are examples of other wheels with more traditional spokes. Just my opinion, but I have ridden all of them.


----------

